# How It Works???



## Rex Smit (28/3/14)

Hi

so how will this Pay-it-Forward thing work??


----------



## Derick (28/3/14)

Basically, you get something for free from someone, then in turn you send something free to someone else that you think might need it - they in turn, pay it forward and send something free to a next person


----------



## Rex Smit (28/3/14)

But how does one decide who gets the item? How do you know if they would be a good fit?

Sent via Pluto on my Rocket


----------



## johan (28/3/14)

@Rex Smit I suggest you pm the veterans and moderator like @Matthee , they will either confirm or suggest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex Smit (28/3/14)

@johanct That is not a bad idea. thanks.


----------



## Riaz (28/3/14)

what @johanct said


----------



## Andre (28/3/14)

It basically started off with the idea that you give something to or do something for someone in need and that person then has to reciprocate to 3 other people and so on...creating a multiplier effect. In practice off course it is not that easy, for if you give something for someone in need the very circumstances of that person might not conducive to "paying it forward", although the forward act(s) could be any kindness/consideration shown or done and need not be done immediately.

I have been thinking of trying to create a simple system for this forum. Have struggled through the trillion rules of some other forums, mostly rules to avoid abuses. Came to the conclusion that a too formal system, where communication is in the open forum, will actually be counter the whole idea in the long run. The spirit behind the idea is more important for me and this community has shown an abundance of that - examples abound.

The secret of course, is to learn to really listen to your fellow forumites. That most neglected of all our senses.

Maybe the following can work:

If you have something vape related to give away - PM the PIF administrator (volunteer?). Tell him/her what it is. Be prepared to pay for postage. Be prepared not to be acknowledged or thanked should the PIF administrator ask you to pass the item along to someone. Know that you have no further say over that item and what happens to it. You will be quite within your rights to ask the recipient not to disclose your identity should you so prefer.
If you are in need of something vape related or you know of someone in such a need - PM the PIF administrator. Know that you are under no obligation whatsoever to tell anyone about the gift or say thank you for the gift. PIF should be totally unconditional. Be prepared not to identify the giver should he/she so prefer. Be prepared, however, to pay that kindness forward at some stage if you can.
Simple enough. Any suggestions will be more than welcome.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (2/4/14)

Is there a PIF administrator as yet?


----------



## TylerD (2/4/14)

So, the PIF will only act as a middleman between the two parties? 
Like getting the address etc.


----------



## Andre (2/4/14)

TylerD said:


> So, the PIF will only act as a middleman between the two parties?
> Like getting the address etc.


Yes, just a middleman for that and to keep the confidences of the parties, if required. You interested? - would be much appreciated. Of course the system might develop other aspects as we go along and gain experience.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (2/4/14)

I will be the PIF, no problem! Everybody fine with me being the PIF?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (2/4/14)

You have been appointed PIF Boss, congrats and thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (2/4/14)

I'm fine with it @TylerD as long as you don't act as PIF on 1 April 2015

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (2/4/14)

Matthee said:


> You have been appointed PIF Boss, congrats and thanks.


Awesome and thanks to you!


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen (24/4/14)

[Qthink this is a fantastic ideaOTE="TylerD, post: 32410, member: 26"]I will be the PIF, no problem! Everybody fine with me being the PIF?[/QUOTE]
I t


----------



## Andre (24/4/14)

Sonja van Rooyen said:


> [Qthink this is a fantastic ideaOTE="TylerD, post: 32410, member: 26"]I will be the PIF, no problem! Everybody fine with me being the PIF?


I t[/QUOTE]
????????????? You lost me here?


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen (24/4/14)

I lost myself as well hahahaha


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/14)

Matthee said:


> I t


????????????? You lost me here?[/QUOTE]

Hehehe it's Sonja on her cell phone having issues methinks! What she was trying to say was that Rob Fisher is the king and he rocks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen (24/4/14)

I think it is a fantastic idea I know I did not go through you but a colleague of mines mom wanted to try give up smoking so I gave her my old ego c4 and some juices will keep everyone updated on how she goes. Also got my daughter Vaping woohoo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen (24/4/14)

E="Rob Fisher, post: 43159, member: 290"]????????????? You lost me here?[/QUOTE]

Hehehe it's Sonja on her cell phone having issues methinks! What she was trying to say was that Rob Fisher is the king and he rocks! [/QUOTE]


Thats exactly it Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (24/4/14)

Sonja van Rooyen said:


> E="Rob Fisher, post: 43159, member: 290"]????????????? You lost me here?
> 
> Hehehe it's Sonja on her cell phone having issues methinks! What she was trying to say was that Rob Fisher is the king and he rocks!
> 
> ...



Is this witchcraft?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (24/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen (24/4/14)

Had a load shedding moment

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Metal Liz (25/4/14)

lovely vape gear you have on your avatar there @Sonja van Rooyen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen (25/4/14)

Thanks just cross threaded think that is the right word the air flow control


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/14)

Sonja van Rooyen said:


> Thanks just cross threaded think that is the right word the air flow control



Bummer! You can get a replacement for R90 at http://eciggies.co.za/New_Stuff/Airflow-Control-Valve-KangerTech


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen (25/4/14)

Have ordered one but will only get next week


----------

